# Help setting up 10k horizonal mount drive - bolt pattern?



## SuperTroye (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi All,
Getting around to finally setting up my 10k. It was a craigslist purchase. The model number is CL770A - serial number 28226KAR7 with a 4' bed. It has the 16 speed v-belt pulley and a taper attachment. My questions are mounting the countershaft assembly to the table, is there a bolt pattern I can use to drill the holes? It's not mounted in the pic below but I'm looking for the horizontal measurement from lathe legs to countershaft bolt holes.

Also, if anyone else has this lathe, what is the belt length from countershaft to spindle. The previous owner included a 44" belt but I don't know if that's the right size?


----------



## cbellanca (Apr 30, 2019)

This looks like my 9A SB.  Mine came in the same condition with no belt. Rather than remove the spindle and the drive pulley shaft I purchased a segmented belt. I set the adjustment rod to provide room for tightening. Installed the belt and moved the motor assembly to snug up the belt, checked for proper belt alignment and clamped it in place. marked the holes, moved the motor drive assembly and drilled the holes in the bench. I replaced the motor drive unit and bolted it in place. I used the belt tension bar to put the final tension on the belt. The belt has a funny sound but has not affected any machining operations. You can do the same thing with your 44" belt. However its a lot of work to remove the spindle.


----------



## lordbeezer (May 1, 2019)

Might not hurt to pull spindle and replace oil wicks .install belt at that time.not too hard.


----------



## martik777 (May 1, 2019)

I have the same and pretty sure my belt is 44" too.  The distance between the bed foot casting and countershaft foot casting is 12".  re/re the spindle is easy  and should be done to inspect and clean the wicks. I clean mine in paint thinner and them come out like new. 

Here's a video: 



I don't use the press out tool, just a wood or rubber mallet works fine.

Remember to insert a small drill bit in the access holes above the oilers to keep the felt wicks down when re-inserting the spindle


----------



## cbellanca (May 1, 2019)

cbellanca said:


> This looks like my 9A SB.  Mine came in the same condition with no belt. Rather than remove the spindle and the drive pulley shaft I purchased a segmented belt. I set the adjustment rod to provide room for tightening. Installed the belt and moved the motor assembly to snug up the belt, checked for proper belt alignment and clamped it in place. marked the holes, moved the motor drive assembly and drilled the holes in the bench. I replaced the motor drive unit and bolted it in place. I used the belt tension bar to put the final tension on the belt. The belt has a funny sound but has not affected any machining operations. You can do the same thing with your 44" belt. However its a lot of work to remove the spindle.


Thanks or all of the good replys.  I didn't think it was that easy to remove the spindle nor did I have the access to the Hobby Machinist information source.


----------



## SuperTroye (May 1, 2019)

Ok thanks for all the replies... that's exactly what I needed to know.


----------



## SuperTroye (May 2, 2019)

martik777 said:


> I have the same and pretty sure my belt is 44" too.  The distance between the bed foot casting and countershaft foot casting is 12".




Ok can you confirm which distance is the 12"? Is it how I have drawn it here?





Also, I am probably going to buy the twist belt. Just to make sure is it for 4L (1/2") or 5L (5/8") for our pulley?

Thanks all...


----------



## martik777 (May 2, 2019)

Use the V-belt and take the spindle out - it's a 10 min job


----------



## SuperTroye (May 4, 2019)

Ok as a request, could one of you with the same setup as mine post a pic of your table from the end looking at the headstock?


----------



## SuperTroye (May 4, 2019)

martik777 said:


> Use the V-belt and take the spindle out - it's a 10 min job



Will do, I need to get used to doing it anyway.


----------



## markba633csi (May 4, 2019)

Now there's a man who likes to get his hands dirty 
Your nice wood table is getting a grease bath unfortunately
Suggestion: use a piece of thick cotton rope around the pulleys to measure the belt size


----------

